# You know, I just noticed...



## ~~Susita~~ (May 12, 2007)

... that Scott Hooker resembles Machen a little bit


----------



## Puritanhead (May 12, 2007)

How many 20-year old California girls actually know who J. Gresham Machen is just by looking at his picture? That's even more baffling.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 12, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> How many 20-year old California girls actually know who J. Gresham Machen is just by looking at his picture? That's even more baffling.



 I have many amill friends who are always trying to get me to read his book, so yeah.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 12, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> WOW Susita!!
> 
> If there was ever a poster child for Scottish heritage you are it!
> 
> ...



Blue eyes? Check.
Skin that glows in the dark? Check.
Giant? Check.
Guinness/Newcastle in the fridge? Check.


 Thanks.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 12, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> WOW Susita!!
> 
> If there was ever a poster child for Scottish heritage you are it!
> 
> ...



She is definitely 110% Scottish woman like my still surviving grandmother. She has that firey, strong-willed independent woman streak. I'm half English myself, which probably explains why she gives me a hard time. The loathing runs in her blood.
 

Here is a computer-modeled rendering of her future son:






"[They're] natural born enemies! Like Englishmen and Scots! And Welshmen and Scots! And Japanese and Scots! And Scots and other Scots! Lousy Scots! They ruined Scotland!"
—Groundskeeper Willie


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 12, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> She is definitely 110% Scottish woman like my still surviving grandmother. She has that firey, strong-willed independent woman streak. I'm half English myself, which probably explains why she gives me a hard time. The loathing runs in her blood.
> 
> 
> Here is a computer-modeled rendering of her future son:
> ...



My kids could totally take on your kids.


----------



## Theoretical (May 12, 2007)

Amusing thread.


----------



## turmeric (May 12, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Blue eyes? Check.
> Skin that glows in the dark? Check.
> Giant? Check.
> Guinness/Newcastle in the fridge? Check.
> ...



Amillennial? Getting there!


----------



## Theoretical (May 12, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> I have many amill friends who are always trying to get me to read his book, so yeah.


Well, then maybe you should read it to shut them up.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 12, 2007)

Scott, you are looking sort of old and craggy for being "Student at University of Texas at Dallas". What's up with that?

Hey, you ever notice how Bob Vigneault looks like Fabio but with white hair?


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2007)

"[They're] natural born enemies! Like Englishmen and Scots! And Welshmen and Scots! And Japanese and Scots! And Scots and other Scots! Lousy Scots! They ruined Scotland!"
—Groundskeeper Willie


Ahh, that explains a lot! Since I'm Scottish and Irish, English, Dutch, German, Norwegian and French I have a constant internal warfare. And, here I thought it was the flesh and Spirit.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

> Guinness/Newcastle in the fridge? Check.



Susita - are you _old enough_ to have these good Scottish brews in your fridge?


----------



## SRoper (May 14, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Susita - are you _old enough_ to have these good Scottish brews in your fridge?



California has family and location exemptions to underage drinking laws.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

SRoper said:


> California has family and location exemptions to underage drinking laws.



Figures! Here in the Peoples Republic of Maryland freedom and liberty is becoming scarce.


----------



## SRoper (May 14, 2007)

Well, Maryland may be bad in other areas (like gun laws), but they do have an exemption for underage possession and consumption at home with parents present. Not as good as California, but not nearly as oppressive as NC.

http://alcoholpolicy.niaaa.nih.gov/stateprofiles/StateProfie.asp


----------



## bookslover (May 14, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Figures! Here in the Peoples Republic of Maryland freedom and liberty is becoming scarce.



No, no: it should be "...freedom and liberty *are* becoming scarce." Typical Babbdist - no English skills!


----------



## bookslover (May 14, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> I have many amill friends who are always trying to get me to read his book, so yeah.



Even us historic premils (the superior kind of "mil") have read that book.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 14, 2007)

Isn't Guinness Irish?


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

bookslover said:


> No, no: it should be "...freedom and liberty *are* becoming scarce." Typical Babbdist - no English skills!



I'm from Joisey originally, whaddya want from me? Poifect English? Forgedabodit.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 15, 2007)

You guys quack me up.

And no, but my parents are


----------



## Reformed Baptist (May 18, 2007)

Gun laws take good weapons out of the hands of honest citizens. Dabgum criminals will get them illegally...let us be armed to the teeth. 

Spoken by a true Irishman here...

"It's the Law in Kennesaw"


----------



## govols (May 18, 2007)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Gun laws take good weapons out of the hands of honest citizens. Dabgum criminals will get them illegally...let us be armed to the teeth.
> 
> Spoken by a true Irishman here...
> 
> "It's the Law in Kennesaw"



And their crime rate is drastically low compared to other cities of the same size.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 18, 2007)

Bill,

I like the other picture of you better, where the light makes your hair appear gray.

Steve


----------

